# 721 RMA return letter



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

Just got my replacement 721 today. I'll be installing it later this evening (when I won't be watching anything). Per Dish Network's request, I'll be sending a letter along with it indicating the problemes I've had with the one I purchased almost a year ago. My list is as follows:


Pixelation during live programming for no apparent reason
PVR events pausing, pixelating, signal drop out for a couple seconds or more, for no reason (reviewing the same portion again shows no problem)
Black screen at times when changing channels, forcing me to switch to another channel, wait for that picture, then switch back
Reboots for no reason
I hope I'm not forgetting anything. But I'd also like to ask others with 721 problems if there's something I may not necessarily have seen (due to the amount of time I've not used the 721) that I can include in this letter as problems.

Thanks...


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Danbo, 
I have had to write a few of these and i suggest you only write what you have seen. They ask for a short note describing your problem. Don't talk about problems that they can't find on your machine. They aren't looking for a laundry list of problems from others, only your machine. You want this return to go smoothly.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

Actually, having been told CONSTANTLY that each problem I reported has been the ONLY such one reported, I doubt Dish really pays attention to anything. They'd rather not ship out a replacement 721, but they do. Seems if you report the same problem often enough, or check the status on a fix, they opt to finally give you the option to replace it.

I have to read through my posts to make sure I'm including everything (except the skip ahead/back audio drop-out problem that got fixed, finally). As stated in someone elses previous post, I'd encourage everyone that has ANY of these problems to report them to Dish, don't fall for they're "you're the only one that's reported it" line, and keep tabs on it as often as possible. I've tried to keep up with it at least twice a month when I could.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They tell me as well as others that it was the only time they have heard of such a problem. Uh where have they been? Something just dont seem right and it really ticks me off that they say that kind of crap to me and others like this. Perhaps we should come up with a list of people along with their phone number and addresses kind of like one would a petition to show Dish so that way they would see that you was not the only one. Have one website with a list of names and present them the url or just have them come to this site, that is if they dont give us another line - that they cannot access anything else on the internet other than their inside server for the company only.

Also make sure you have some recordings with pixelation to show them what the receiver is doing. That is what I do everytime I have to send in a receiver. Mention the pvr events recordings that are pixellated. You might even want to record two things at once a couple three times and tell them how one records just fine while the other does not proving that one of the two tuners is bad.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

Getting the replacement receiver activated didn't go all that great. Had to call 3 times, over an hours worth of time, before it finally gave me the majority of the channels I subscribe to (outside of the locals that can take 24 hours). Now to see if the new receiver resolves the problems I've experienced... Only time will tell.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It does take time before you start seeing some of the problems show up again. I have also heard that it takes a while before some of the channels begin showing up. There was a channel blacked out just on the 721 for months and months before they got the software fixed for the 721 to fix it.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *There was a channel blacked out just on the 721 for months and months before they got the software fixed for the 721 to fix it. *


Which channel was that?


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Danbo, I'm the one you were quoting about reporting problems. I am just saying that the letter that you send in with your bad receiver is not the place to vent, as it can't help and could hurt you. I have 5 pvrs and have seen it all. Jacob of course i have been told over and over again that this is the first time they have heard of this (fill in the blank) problem. I still say our best chance for change is too politely call and explain any problems you are having. Make sure they note them in your file and possibly file an uncommon trend report. (i think that is what they call it) I refuse to just give up and go back to Directv. Been there and done that.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, I remember that uncommon trend problem as well. To vent in the RMA letter is not the way to handle the problem. You may be stern but dont go too far.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

A sky angel channel was blacked out because of software.

There are major tuner pproblems with the 721 They dontr ADMIT it but they KNOW its going on


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

495 or 496 was also blacked out.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm happy to report, so far, that since receiving the replacement 721 unit, I've not had any problems so far. I'm certainly hoping this continues.


----------



## RuhiA (Sep 3, 2002)

I have had my 10 months old 721 replaced last week. Same old pixelation story... Call to the tech support went fine. Person I spoke with was very kind and acknowledged the issue but still I had to sign up for extended warranty ($1.99 with auto CC pay). Since I own my equipment (Quad dish, 721 and 301), I didn't mind an extra $2/month. Replacement unit arrived in two days. Appeared to be a "new" unit. Some of labels on the box stated "new replacement". Who knows... Hooked it up, downloaded latest SW. Called for the activation. Again, the person was very kind and asked what I think of the receiver in general. He was drifting in his thoughts occasionally thinking I was calling about 301 but I made him take notes of the major complaints I had especially with the guide (not being able to jump dates, etc.) After an hour of chat, was back in business. In an hour so, lost the signal. Called and ended up "pull the card" routine after going through verifying the serial numbers over and over again. Next morning, there was only one tuner working so I had to call again. Verify the numbers again, etc but with a less patient frustrated woman (aren't they all  ). Did the "pull the card" and things went back to normal. Four days... no problem yet.
One important thing I noticed is the noise level from the HD and fan. I cannot hear a damn thing with this unit except HD clicking occasionally. It is pleasantly quite!!! Old one sounded like there was a dinosaur in it digesting last meal. I also noticed, overall response time to remote control commands are much zippier.

Ruhi


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

So they are now acknowledging the issue. Good to hear.


----------



## RuhiA (Sep 3, 2002)

Big Bob said:


> So they are now acknowledging the issue. Good to hear.


Also, he mentioned something like there is an issue with timers bewteen tuner and HD... 

Ruhi


----------

